# Proftpd - can't login.

## garnie

hey.

Can some one help me with this.. i am trying to set up a ftp server so people can during install get distfiles local instead of leeching on the line.

but to the problem can't login when it promts for user and pass and i type it in it says wrong user and pass. heres my config file

```

# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to

# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server

# and a single anonymous login.  It assumes that you have a user/group

# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anon.

ServerName                      "SKP.dk - Gentoo distfiles mirror"

ServerType                      standalone

DefaultServer                   on

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port                            21

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask                           022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd).

MaxInstances                    30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User                            nobody

Group                           nogroup

# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home

# directory, uncomment this line.

#DefaultRoot ~

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

<Directory />

  AllowOverwrite                no

</Directory>

# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.  If you do not

# want anonymous users, simply delete this entire <Anonymous> section.

<Anonymous ~ftp>

  User                          ftp

  Group                         ftp

  # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"

  UserAlias                     anonymous ftp

  # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins

  MaxClients                    20

  # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed

  # in each newly chdired directory.

  DisplayLogin                  welcome.msg

  DisplayFirstChdir             .message

  # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot

  <Limit WRITE>

    DenyAll

  </Limit>

</Anonymous>

```

help it's relly important!!  :Smile: 

----------

## SubAtomic

im sure you have done this, but if not ...

```
/etc/init.d/proftpd start
```

Could you post your login error.

----------

## garnie

Message sent:

Login using username: anonymous and password: [hidden]

Server replied:

530 Login incorrect. 

Do you want to retry?

and that's with username "anonymous" <-- is that the wrong username?

----------

## SubAtomic

My config file is as follows ...

```
# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to

# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server

# and a single anonymous login.  It assumes that you have a user/group

# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anon.

ServerName          "ProFTPD Default Installation"

ServerType standalone

DefaultServer       on

ServerIdent on "127.0.0.1" 

RequireValidShell   off

AuthPAM             on

AuthPAMConfig       ftp

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port            21

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask            022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd).

MaxInstances 30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User            proftpd

Group            proftpd

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

<Directory />

  AllowOverwrite      on

</Directory>

# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.

<Anonymous ~ftp>

  User            ftp

  Group            ftp

  # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"

  UserAlias         anonymous ftp

  # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins

  MaxClients         10

  # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed

  # in each newly chdired directory.

  DisplayLogin         welcome.msg

  DisplayFirstChdir      .message

  # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot

  <Limit WRITE>

    DenyAll

  </Limit>

</Anonymous>

<Global>

AllowRetrieveRestart on

AllowStoreRestart on

DefaultRoot ~

UseFtpUsers on

LoginPasswordPrompt on

AllowOverwrite on

AllowForeignAddress on

DeferWelcome on

TimeoutStalled 60

TimeoutNoTransfer 520

TimeoutLogin 60

RequireValidShell off

RootLogin off

AccessDenyMsg BuRp

AccessGrantMsg w00t

DenyFilter \*.*/

PassivePorts 11000 11100

</Global>

```

I would suggest that your ftp server be run under the user proftpd and group proftpd

Also make sure that the user anonymous belong to the ftp and proftpd group

----------

## UberLord

If the user ftp doesn't have a valid shell (which is good), you need to set the 

```
RequireValidShell off
```

 option in the anonymous settings bit

----------

